# Performace parts



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

Yo! wud up? n/m here. im just looking for performace parts for my 1989 nissan sentra is a 1.6 lt i4 its pretty powerfull but i want a pipe and k&n air filter for a lil more pep and acceleration! so if some one would provide me with a link i would appresiate it thank you - jerry


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

There is no k&n made for this car, you can fit the filter for an e16i engine (think that's the one) with a bit of modifications to your air filter housing. There's pretty much nothing aftermarket wise for this car, if you want stuff, you gotta make it yourself.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

So you gotta make every thing your self hell if i know about that shit its gotta junk yard engine off a 1991 crashed sentra it dont have fuel injection so i didnt belive that it was a 1991 motor am i wrong?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Your 89 sentra has a ga16i engine which is throttle body fuel injection, that's what the i in ga16i stands for. The 91 sentra engine is the ga16de which is fuel injected.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

But it is not fuel injected so it must be a older motor then they told me it dont have a timing belt its a chain


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Let me see if I understand you...you got the engine from a junkyard and they told you it was fuel injected? The 91 sentra engines don't directly bolt into an 89-90 I believe, so if that is the case then they screwed you over.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

No. I just bought this car. i was planning on getting a civic. yea i know im gonna get hated on for that but i like honda. i dont know nuthing about nissan and i figured no one around my town has a nice nissan sentra so i would get it put some performace parts in it and they told me it had a 1991 motor, i mean it runs good and has good power put it has a air filter right over a carberator. so i must be older then a 1991 motor cause fuel injection was the early 90's


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

it must have a e16s ?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

if it's an 89 sentra with a stock motor it's a ga16i. That engine has a big blue air filter housing right about the throttle body. If it is carberated, it is a e16s, or e15s, which didn't come in the 89-90 sentras, atleast in the USA.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

yea its a e16s  in a 1989 sentra. makes me wanna buy a civic!


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

is there any way i could buy the ga161 ?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Just to double check your what enigne you have click the link in my signature and look at my engine. Its a GA16i. 

If your going to do an engine swap dont buy a GA16i or any GA series. Youd probably want an SR20DE or a CA18DE. 

dschrier-> The GA16DE does bolt right up to a GA16i Sentra. the B12 Tranny can even be retained for this swap. 

-Nick


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

yea my motor looks like that but i took off the air filter and there is a 2 barrel carb. im just going to put 2 15" audiobahnsand tv screens and some 17's


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

If it's an '89, then it's a GA16i. That was the only motor they tossed in the '89-90 B12's. As for fuel injected, if it's not a carb, most people call it fuel injected, which by all means it is. The GA16DE(16valve DOHC MPFI version) will go in with some motor mounts mods. I think it's one of the top mounts that are different. Unfortunatley, there is now K&N replacement for that damn frisbee. Also, it has a timing chain that will rattle like hell if the chain guide breaks, gets annoying as hell. Also, '16 rims are the largest you can fin on the B12, and you must run a very low profile.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Post pics of your car and engine!  

-Nick


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Unfortunatley, there is now K&N replacement for that damn frisbee.*


haha last time i replaced my air filter me and my friends played frisbee with my old one...works great


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

I will post pics when my dad leaves the camera home for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

here is a site that may be of some use when looking for parts, at least it has been to me! check it out and see what you think.

PEACE: MATT http://performance.nissanpartswholesale.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

J89sentra said:


> *yea my motor looks like that but i took off the air filter and there is a 2 barrel carb. im just going to put 2 15" audiobahnsand tv screens and some 17's *


If your motor looks like sentrastud's and you see a 2 barrel carb, its probably a GA16s (yes, it exists!). And it's most probably not a USDM motor, probably some import.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

im not sure what size the airbox is on the e16s, but i have seen an actual filter that replaces the lid on a 14in round airbox at www.jcw.com. they re asking a ridiculous 65 bucks for it , but i thought some of u might want to look into it. heck, maybe even pull out the old tape measure and tell me whats what


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

i am taking pictures of my car today


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

There are some picutres of my 1989 nissan sentra


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet picks J89!


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanx its only my frist tempory car :X


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

It is a GA16i engine. For bolt-on parts, there is not too many. Although some performance parts of the GA16DE could work on your motor. Ie. header (with a little modification), lightened crank pulley(UR pulleys), I think even the flywheel is the same and clutches since GA16i and GA16DE uses same tranny (RS5F31A). For intake, well you might have to fabricate it yourself. Do a search for more performance parts like brakes and suspensions in the B11-12 section. Oh and GA16i's are only one barrel, which is the throttle body.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

im not going to do any thing to this car is beef up the alternator and put 2 1200Q audio bahn subs im saving up for a maxima or a 1996-98 civic hacth and putting a jdm b16a JDM motors for nissan,honda,toyota, and ect.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

dude its not a GA16i its a E16S


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

if its a 12valve ... its a ga16i... plus i surely know wath is an e16
since i owned a couple...and its marked on your valve cover


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

How can I mistaken, I owned my car for the last 13 years and it has the same engine as yours.
MY ENGINE:








YOUR ENGINE:


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

if your engine looks like these it Is a GA16i. IF you want proof look at the little tag metal tag against the firewall. 

-Nick


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

That is none other than the GA16i. Don't argue with me, I had one in my 90 Sentra. Not to be mean, but that looks really rough man, steel wool can help clean her up. Since I see numbers on the valve cover, odds are it is not the original, hence you can't see "12 Valve" on the left side of the valve cover, and "Nissan" on the right side. You know, it's funny seeing tha tlittle beast with AC lines running here and there, along with power steering. Mine was base model, so I could fit a few bodies under there


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

im telling you its not a TFI its 2barrel carb


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

and i dont care about this sloe peace of shit nissan ive made up my mind


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Fine, if you feel that way pull the plastic cover off and take pictures of the 'carburetor'.


The pictures you posted are of a throttle body injected GA16i.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I assume by 'tfi' you meant TBI. TFI is 'Thick Film Integrated' ignition, something Ford used from the early 80's through the mid 90's. Good system as long as it was mounted away from a high heat source.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

92-95 Honda Performance Engine Package B16A(2nd Gen) 1.6 L 4 Cyl 2nd Generation, 170hp JDM Type: Engine + 5speedTrans(Hydraulic) + ECU + (LSD):$2550(w/o LSD)-$2750(w/LSD); Engine Only: $1150


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

1989 Sentra 1.6 L (1597 CC) GA16i TFI [email protected] [email protected] 2.99x3.46 9.4:1 [email protected] SOHC


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

lmao im going to take a pic of the carb so i can burn you NISMO heads


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

So you're 16 years old and you're going to blow $3000 on parts to get a pseudo 'high performance' car?


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

Here is a pic of the carb that i had to go take in the dark right now to prove a point


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Any chance you could light the area up a little better than that? It's really hard to see what we're looking at.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

yea its called a job  ive been saving money i dont have to pay rent or any thing else ......


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

OK, I still see absolutely nothing to make me think it's a carb rather than TBI.

How easily does the bottom plastic plate come off?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

J89sentra said:


> *yea its called a job  ive been saving money i dont have to pay rent or any thing else ...... *


Having the money in your bank account has _nothing_ to do with it being an intelligent decision.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

J89sentra said:


> *lmao im going to take a pic of the carb so i can burn you NISMO heads *


Son, get your fucking head outta your ass and listen to us!!! That is a GA16i, don't fucking argue with me!! That little thing in the center of the throttle, that's a damn injector!! The E series motor looks nothing like your GA16i. The E16s carb motor was only used up until 87. In mid 87 they went to the E16i TBI motor until 88. From 89-90 they used the GA16i, TBI!!! Take a look at something I have compiled using data from www.sentra.net

Year	Model	Engine	Fuel System	Horsepower @ RPM	Torque @ RPM	Compression Ratio	Engine Type	Redline 

82-83	Sentra	E15s	2BC	[email protected] [email protected] 9.0:1	SOHC	6000
83-87	Sentra	E16s	2BC	[email protected] [email protected] 9.4:1	SOHC	6000
87-88	Sentra	E16i	TBI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.4:1	SOHC	6000
89-90	Sentra	GA16i	TBI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.4:1	SOHC	6300
91-94	Sentra	GA16DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	6500
91-94	Sentra	SR20DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	7500
95-99	Sentra	GA16DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	6500
98-01	Sentra	SR20DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	7500
00-02	Sentra	QG18DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	6500
02	Sentra	QR25DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	6200

83-84	Pulsar	E16s	2BC	[email protected] [email protected] 9.4:1	SOHC	6000
84	Pulsar	E15ET	Turbo	[email protected] [email protected] 7.8:1	SOHC	6000
85-86	NX	E16s	2BC	[email protected]00	[email protected] 9.4:1	SOHC	6000
87	NX	CA16DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 10.1:1	DOHC	7000
87-88	NX	E16i	TBI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.4:1	SOHC	6000
88	NX	CA18DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 10.1:1	DOHC	7000
89	NX	CA18DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	7000
89-90	NX	GA16i	TBI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.4:1	SOHC	6300

91-93	NX 1600	GA16DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	6500
91-93	NX 2000	SR20DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	7500

95-98	200SX	GA16DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	6500
95-98	200SX	SR20DE	MPFI	[email protected] [email protected] 9.5:1	DOHC	7500


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

Son i have paper work telling me that this is a junk yard motor with a e16s would you like me to scan it ?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Your paperwork is wrong.

Or, how did it get a throttle body injection manifold setup from a GA61i on it? What about the valve cover from a GA16i - did you swap that (an E16s/i NEVER had 12 valves)?


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

i have no clue but it says on the junk yard paperwork it says 2 barrel carb and e16s ????? i have no clue it looked like a carb when i looked at it the other day....


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Go tell the guy at the junkyard he's a dumbass and shouldn't be working around cars. Yes scan the paperwork. That is definately a GA16i. No way in hell it is an E series motor, of any sorts. See that little rectangle thingy on the right side of the motor, it's the GA16i's AIV valve if i'm not mistaken, completely different from the E series AIV valve.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Gentlemen,
This thread is an out and out joke. I knew it was worthless when I first looked at a few early posts on page 1.  Now after 53 posts and 500 views, are you all now convinced that we have a newbie that already knows it all?  I mean come on, he can't tell a carburetor from injection? We usually have intelligent information exchanges here. I can't believe you guys have gotten sucked into this black hole of going nowhere.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Newbies listen and learn, but he won't listen. Both me and Sentrastud telling him what motor it is, both of us know the GA16i very well.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

not to argue ,guys ; but im still learning too. i thought the ga had the more rectangular airbox whereas the e16i(s) had the round airboxes. dont thrash me, justtrying to get my facts straight


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The most single easiest way to tell the two apart are the obvious> the valve cover. The GA16i is very rectangular, while the E series has like a "wave" where the rocker arms are. Also, the E series valve covers are held on by two acron nuts on the top, while the GA16i has 8 screws around it's perimeter.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *not to argue ,guys ; but im still learning too. i thought the ga had the more rectangular airbox whereas the e16i(s) had the round airboxes. dont thrash me, justtrying to get my facts straight *


 ***** AVERAGE, no one is thrashing you! Why would you think that? You're not the one who argues with experienced Nissan people when he is dead wrong. Please let me clarify: newbies are fine, newbies that don't listen are annoying.  Peace brother


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*ass clown*

this kid is a straight clown!!!! i knew when he was calling it a "carburator" he was gonna plop the air box off and show us that. we all got the same thing!!!!! its NO CARB!!!! god....and as far as your honda dreams go......


> 92-95 Honda Performance Engine Package B16A(2nd Gen) 1.6 L 4 Cyl 2nd Generation, 170hp JDM Type: Engine + 5speedTrans(Hydraulic) + ECU + (LSD):$2550(w/o LSD)-$2750(w/LSD); Engine Only: $1150


like i said before, your going to pay at least that or double having someone put it in because you are a lame kid and cant even tell a carb from a fuel injector. i told you before, the best thing you can do is arm yourself with knowledge. if you want to know about hondas, then leave this site (theres nothign for you here....serisouly it takes know how and ability to LEARN to start a b12 project.) leave this site and try logging into this honda site
www.dseries.org ,
my name is "4drHseriesEG" shouldnt be hard to find me on there as i have 850 posts, and i will gladly(as well as a few others) school you on honda knowledge as well. go for it. i dare you. ask a question about why you shouldnt swap to a b16.......
you are a ricer...point blank.... and unless you want to be one all your life and get burned by someone with a real honda (like ME!) then stop being so bull headed. either honda or nissan or ford or yugo, you aint doing shit til you learn youngin.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Here is a E16s pic:








Rocky


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Ok... i have enough.... i should have taken care of this before work... but wow you guys are just amazing ... 12hrs later wath a mess !!.... 

1st were no honda thrasher into b11-b12 section... there is actually a forum for that kind of stuff...

2nd.. the guy doesnt listen... try the defensive approche... DONT REPLY !!... let it sim a while, do his own search, or lead him to a concrete FAQ... but please dont start annoying none sens about hondas...or reply the same FAQ 300 times !! ok !!??? this thread is closed because it doesnt lead anywhere !

and 3rd people come around to learn... try asking question to the guys why hes so sure it is wath he think it is... now that thread is jerking because of lame personel of JY !!... 

Guys !, you disapoint me !! were all gentlemans here , lets stay this way.


----------

